
Show HN: Awless, a Powerful CLI for AWS in Go - hbbio
https://github.com/wallix/awless
======
jlouazel
Awesome folks. Are using it on your side to monitor your production instances?
What should we expect of this tool in the future?

~~~
hbbio
Thanks! We use it internally to manage our own AWS instances. In particular,
we needed to create a lot of short-lived demos for our prospects and awless is
handy for that.

For the future, we want to support more AWS services to start with and extend
the templating system. If you have any suggestion, feel free to tell us.

------
Gepsens
Nice client, I like it more than the Python one

